# Brassen



## Gert Tucholski (12. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,ich habe einen Brassen.Ziemlich groß im Rhein
gefangen.Wie kann ich ihn verwerten,da er ja sehr Grätenreich ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2003)

Filieren, würzen, mehlieren, braten und dan sauer einlegen.

Oder die Filets durch den Wolf drehen und Fischbuleten draus machen.

Oder eine Farce (1 Teil Sahne (flüssig, kalt), ein Teil Filet (fein würfeln, kalt) pro 200 Gramm Filet 1 Ei dazu, gut würzen und im Mixer (Moulinette) zu einer glatten FArce für Terinnen, PAsteten, Klößchen etc. verarbeiten.


----------



## C.K. (12. Januar 2003)

@Thomas9904

Was ist eine Farce?  ;+  ;+ 

Vorspeise,HG,etc??


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2003)

Farce kann man grob mit Füllsel übersetzen. 
Ist praktisch fein zerkleinertes (in diesem Fall) Fischf´leisch, welches mit dem Fett/Eiweiß von Fisch und Sahne zur Bindung gebracht (mit dem Mixer).
Durch das zerkleinern in der Moulinette sind praktisch keine Gräten merh zu spüren.

Aus dieser Farce kann man z.B. dann Klößchen abstechen in Salzwasser (HEchtklößchen (geht natürlich auch mit Brassen)) die man sowohl als Hauptgericht wie auch als Vorspeise servieren kann.

Ebenso kan man eine solche Farce zur Herstellung von Terrinen oder Pasteten benutzen, indem man sie in entsprechende Formen gibt und pochiert oder bäckt (bei Pasteten).


----------



## Borgon (12. Januar 2003)

Grossbrassen eignen sich auch gut zum Räuchern.Also Brassen über 4 Pfund kommen bei mir immer in den Räucherofen,die Gräten sind bei denen auch so gross,dass man sie nicht übersehen kann :m


----------



## Bergi (13. Januar 2003)

HI!
Schau mal hier: Fischfrikadellen
DAs ist meiner Meinung nach das beste was man damit machen kann!

@ Borgon:
Igitt!!!
Brassen find ich wiederlich geräuchert!Frikadellen sind die Macht!:m 
Aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden!!!

BErgi


----------



## Udo Mundt (13. Januar 2003)

Brassen räuchern ist schon spitze.
Das Fleisch der Bauchlappen mit einer Gabel von den Rippen heben und mit ein wenig Distelöl vermengen (Brassen in Öl )
denkste du ißt Räucheraal  :z 
Das restliche Fleisch mit den Y-Gräten grob von den Großgräten befreien, durch den Fleischwolf drehen und mit Paprika oder Curry als Pastete auf Brot verspeisen.


----------



## Mühle (13. Januar 2003)

> und mit Paprika oder Curry als Pastete auf Brot verspeisen.



Ich glaube ich fange mir dieses Jahr doch mal wieder ein paar Brassen. Hört sich lecker an!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## MichaelB (14. Januar 2003)

Moin,

sehr gut geht auch Brassen durch den Fleischwolf und Katzenfutter draus machen  :q  :q   aber selber essen?
Zum Glück lässt sich über Geschmack (nicht) streiten   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ollidi (14. Januar 2003)

Ich war auch mal gegenüber geräucherten Brassen recht skeptisch. Bis einmal ein Bekannter einen geräuchert hat. Das war wirklich lecker. Man sollte zumindest immer erstmal etwas neues probieren. Dann kann man ein Urteil abgeben.


----------



## Schulti (14. Januar 2003)

Bei uns in der Gegend ist geräucherter Brassen eine Delikatesse!!!!! :l


----------



## Rotauge (15. Januar 2003)

Also Brassen selbst geräuchert schmeckt einfach klasse. Einen leckeren Kartoffelsalat dabei und ein kühles Blondes. #g


----------



## chippog (21. Januar 2003)

@ alle die hier ihre abneigung etwas übertrieben loswerden: wer von euch hat geräucherten brassen oder anderes worüber hergezogen wird schon gegessen? ich gebe gerne zu, dass ich auch meine vorurteile habe und mich nicht aktiv um den verzehr von geräuchertem brassen bemühen würde, aber verbale ergüsse können dennoch etwas in grenzen gehalten werden, zumal nicht jeder von uns täglich einen wildlachs, heilbutt oder andere edle flossenträger mit nach hause in die küche bringt. hingegen wird von vielen versucht, aus der not eine tugend zu machen und davor hut ab und unterstützen wo&acute;s geht! das gilt manchmal auch an meine eigene adresse, also leutens, etwas appetitlicher bei der wortwahl, selbst wenn schon probiert und verworfen wurde! danke. chippog, küchenmod


----------



## KampfKater (20. April 2003)

*Brassen paniert*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Brassen wird bei mir filetiert, Haut entfernt, in 5 mm dicke Streifen
geschnitten, gewürzt, paniert, in Öl schwimmend gebraten.

Probierts mal, ihr werdet absolut keine Gräten spüren.

Grüsse
KampfKater


----------



## HeinzJuergen (21. April 2003)

Also bei uns werden viele Brassen gefangen,
aber vorurteilsmässig meist nur sauer eingelegt gegessen.

Aber ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern bezüglich räuchern nur anschliessen.

Andere Küchenverwertungen am besten nachdem die Haut 
entfernt wurde.
Dann braucht der Brachsen nach eigener Erfahrung Vergleiche nicht zu schäuen.

Heinz Jürgen#h  :a


----------



## chippog (26. April 2003)

@ heinzjürgen! ja!

das mit der haut ist ein riesentipp. denn an der haut sind die hauptgeschmacksträger, die fette, besonders konzentriert. bei ganz frischem fisch ohne modderwasser ist die haut das leckerste, was ich mir so vorstellen kann!!!!! aber sonst.... ist die haut nur in ausnahmefällen zu empfehlen. einer davon ist das räuchern, da die haut ein schonendes räuchern gewährleistet, zumal sie dann auch nicht mitgegessen wird, oder? wittling über nullkommavier kilo friere ich allerdings mit haut ein, samt bereite und esse ich auch mit haut. dieses ist ein muss, finde ich. in allen anderen fällen lasse ich gerne mit mir reden und vor allen dingen auch essen. an messer und gabel und an den tangenten, chippog euer alter schwede, küchenmod und langschläfer, wenn es nicht ans angeln geht!

zum geräucherten brassen finde ich allerdings matschoneese und bie wichtich...............


----------

